# Sig request -



## psycoblaster (Sep 4, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Rowan (Sep 4, 2008)

these alright???


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

Spoiler





















 random??? maybe strata8 will see this topic and make you some.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 5, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 5, 2008)

Edit: is this one better or worse


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 6, 2008)

I was bored and stuff, the usual story, feel free to complain.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 6, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry about the minor delay, I still had to eat dinner.


----------

